# The Most Popular Attractions in Every State



## longknife

Laura Stampler, March 28, 2014









> A lot of people really like the L.L. Bean flagship store
> 
> Approximately 17 million people go to Walt Disney World every year. And 3.5 million people who go to Maine check out the L. L. Bean flagship store annually.



Go to Map: Most Popular Attraction In Every State - TIME to read the story and click on the map to enlarge it.


----------



## rightwinger

Funny that Ben and Jerrys is the most popular spot in Vermont.

Screw the trees....lets go get some ice cream


----------



## Mr. H.

There's a 2-story outhouse in Gays, Illinois. 
I done seed it.


----------



## kiwiman127

Now that is absolutely crazy, a Mall in Minnesota is the biggest attraction!  That's a true sign of American capitalism.  I avoid that place like the plague.  I went there once and left less than an hour later and vowed to never return. 
I shop downtown Minneapolis, I hate malls. I'm just an old fashion guy, I guess.


----------



## JenCoop202

In a way it saddens me that places like Disneyland, Disneyworld, Mall of America, Vegas and other man made places get loads more visitors than natural attractions (i.e. Yellowstone. Yosemite, Niagra Falls, etc to name a few examples). But on the other hand, I guess it might be better for the preservation of flora and fauna at those natural attractions to not have as many visitors. I guess this is an upside of commercialization and man made attractions.


----------



## rightwinger

kiwiman127 said:


> Now that is absolutely crazy, a Mall in Minnesota is the biggest attraction!  That's a true sign of American capitalism.  I avoid that place like the plague.  I went there once and left less than an hour later and vowed to never return.
> I shop downtown Minneapolis, I hate malls. I'm just an old fashion guy, I guess.



I went to Mall of America once....to my surprise, it was just....a Mall

No stores that I could not find in any other mall


----------



## Jughead

I am surprised that Disneyland has been selected as the attraction spot for California? I've been there, and it's nowhere near as popular as Disney World in Florida. There is really not much there. There are so many more places that should have made the list instead. For instance, I would have picked Sequoia National Park.


----------



## kiwiman127

rightwinger said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is absolutely crazy, a Mall in Minnesota is the biggest attraction!  That's a true sign of American capitalism.  I avoid that place like the plague.  I went there once and left less than an hour later and vowed to never return.
> I shop downtown Minneapolis, I hate malls. I'm just an old fashion guy, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Mall of America once....to my surprise, it was just....a Mall
> 
> No stores that I could not find in any other mall
Click to expand...


My only purchase at the Mall of America was a quick cocktail before I exited.  After all, I'm a proud member of the consumer class!


----------



## rightwinger

kiwiman127 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is absolutely crazy, a Mall in Minnesota is the biggest attraction!  That's a true sign of American capitalism.  I avoid that place like the plague.  I went there once and left less than an hour later and vowed to never return.
> I shop downtown Minneapolis, I hate malls. I'm just an old fashion guy, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Mall of America once....to my surprise, it was just....a Mall
> 
> No stores that I could not find in any other mall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only purchase at the Mall of America was a quick cocktail before I exited.  After all, I'm a proud member of the consumer class!
Click to expand...


They do have a Hooters


----------



## rightwinger

The National Mall in DC did make the list

I was there once standing in front of the American History Museum waiting for it to open when a couple of teenagers from the midwest came up and asked me where the mall was. I told them "This is the mall". They looked at each other and then asked me "How do we get in?"

They thought there was a secret entrance to the shopping areas


----------



## mamooth

Indiana Dunes? Well, I guess it is the closest real beach to Chicago. So it makes sense.

I would have guessed the Indianapolis Motor Speedway. But then, there aren't any sports venues at all on the list, so I'm guessing they were excluded. For example, Citizens Bank Park in Philadelphia had an attendance of over 13 million last year, which would have beat the 4 million for the National Historical Park.


----------



## rightwinger

To claim that Assateague National Seashore is the most popular attraction in Maryland is crazy. No way could they handle 2 million visitors. Nearby Ocean City could but not Assateague


----------



## Vandalshandle

When I was about 22, I took my first road trip across the country. I wrote every state's Department of Tourism for a list of things to see.

Kansas did not have a Dept. of Tourism....


----------



## rightwinger

Vandalshandle said:


> When I was about 22, I took my first road trip across the country. I wrote every state's Department of Tourism for a list of things to see.
> 
> Kansas did not have a Dept. of Tourism....



Worlds largest ball of twine is in Kansas

World's Largest Ball of Twine, Cawker City, Kansas


----------



## Roudy

Where do the nudists hang out?


----------



## bianco

JenCoop202 said:


> In a way it saddens me that places like Disneyland, Disneyworld, Mall of America, Vegas and other man made places get loads more visitors than natural attractions (i.e. Yellowstone. Yosemite, Niagra Falls, etc to name a few examples). But on the other hand, I guess it might be better for the preservation of flora and fauna at those natural attractions to not have as many visitors. I guess this is an upside of commercialization and man made attractions.



The trees and widerness don't do anything.
You look at the trees, water, falls etc, and a short time looking is probably enough for most people.
Camping these days seems to not be for the majority.
And, there's no Mickey Mouse!
Mickey the Mouse only lives at Disney.

No slot machines, booze, dancing girls, and gaming tables in nature.

In the old NY Times forums [before they closed them] there was a poster who was a ranger in one of those big nature parks.
He quoted to us some of the comments left in the suggestion box by visitors.

Three classics;

. People wanted to know how they could get reimbursed for their food a wild critter ate.
. Complaining that the terrain was too steep, people requested that escalators be installed.
. Complaining about all the bugs etc, people wrote "Please spray the wilderness". 

In Australia, a girl rang the radio and said that her 15 yr old girl friend, ...when it was announced that their school class was going to visit Uluru [monolith in central Australia]...was horrified to discover that there was no shopping mall atop/in it.


----------



## Mr Natural

A shopping mall is the no.1 attraction.

How sad is that?


----------



## bodecea

Vandalshandle said:


> When I was about 22, I took my first road trip across the country. I wrote every state's Department of Tourism for a list of things to see.
> 
> Kansas did not have a Dept. of Tourism....



Well, duh....


----------



## Vandalshandle

On  my visit to Mammoth Cave, back in 1967, the tour guide said that there were 109 miles of explored cave. The lady next to me wanted to know how many miles of _un_explored cave there was.


----------



## bianco

Mr Clean said:


> A shopping mall is the no.1 attraction.
> 
> How sad is that?



Think people like the attractions, but expect there to be a mall at every one...to do shopping as well, and eat lunch at the mall food court.


----------



## rightwinger

bianco said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shopping mall is the no.1 attraction.
> 
> How sad is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think people like the attractions, but expect there to be a mall at every one...to do shopping as well, and eat lunch at the mall food court.
Click to expand...


I was at the National Mall in DC and some teens asked me where the stores were


----------



## Luissa

longknife said:


> Laura Stampler, March 28, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people really like the L.L. Bean flagship store
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 17 million people go to Walt Disney World every year. And 3.5 million people who go to Maine check out the L. L. Bean flagship store annually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Map: Most Popular Attraction In Every State - TIME to read the story and click on the map to enlarge it.
Click to expand...



I am not surprised by Silverwood. The man who runs the place is a genius. If you are ever in the area go. 
I loved it high school. I took drafting and architecture and we could go for their Physics Day. No lines, it was great, but not as many rides as they have now. Plus there is a small airport. 
Their Haunted House is awesome. He is open at night in the Fall, riding a wooden roller coaster at night is interesting. But the Haunted House was awesome. I threw my purse at one point. 




Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## rightwinger

Jakki45 said:


> longknife thanks for the nice sharing about the popular attraction in every state.You have such a great info about the truism.Would you like to guide me about the US most famous attraction with the accommodation also.I am planning to visit the US states in summer vacation with my friends.I am a nurture lover regarding this you would suggest me some attractions.



See the National Parks.  I have never been to one that was not spectacular. City wise, I would recommend Washington DC, NY and San Fransisco


----------



## longknife

Jakki45 said:


> longknife thanks for the nice sharing about the popular attraction in every state.You have such a great info about the truism.Would you like to guide me about the US most famous attraction with the accommodation also.I am planning to visit the US states in summer vacation with my friends.I am a nurture lover regarding this you would suggest me some attractions.



I would not really know where to begin.

When I was 14, I went on a journey around the USA in the back of a stake-bed 1/2 ton truck - doing the same the following summer. During my time in the Army, I drove back and forth across the USA so many times I long ago lost count.

Do you have 3 or 4 months for sightseeing?
Will be be going by car or an RV?

Here's the best suggestion I can give you - go to Google Earth and take a virtual tour across the USA *and* Canada. Once you have seen the various places there, you can start putting together your own agenda.

It's sort of like visiting Europe. I was there for 12 years and there are so many beautiful places I did not see, that I could not even begin to list them.

Good luck.


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Jakki45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> longknife thanks for the nice sharing about the popular attraction in every state.You have such a great info about the truism.Would you like to guide me about the US most famous attraction with the accommodation also.I am planning to visit the US states in summer vacation with my friends.I am a nurture lover regarding this you would suggest me some attractions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the National Parks.  I have never been to one that was not spectacular. City wise, I would recommend Washington DC, NY and San Fransisco
Click to expand...


Absolutely, I'd add Boston to those two 

You could spend a week in all three and only get a taste of what each has to offer.


----------



## yazi

Mall in Minnesota is good and superb attraction for the tourist and mostly visitor want to see this place but culture is not much good of this area but peoples are friendly with the tourist...


----------



## Juell

Jakki45, USA is rich of tourist attraction places, it offers a lot to every person. It has so many places that you cannot visit all in a single tour. Statue of Liberty, Faneuil Hall, Yosemite National Park, Disney&#8217;s Animal Kingdom and Washington Monument are the most famous attractions of the USA. A wide range of people used to visit USA around the year and make their time memorable. So the best of luck!


----------

